# Socionics workshop wiki.



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Since several people have asked me about it, I said that I'd post something when its back up. Its not back up in its entirety yet, but here is whats up for now:



> The wiki is not accessible in a collaborative wiki format because I don't have database access to the server it is currently hosted on, but I have ripped some of the more important html pages and placed them at http://techhouse.org/~nietzsche/


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Any chance of stickying this?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Perhaps an unrelated point but I've been irked about this question: but you adherents of aestrivex socion genius, could you explain to me exactly what make you think so? Because I don't see it.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw Nietzsche and almost orgasmed.... sigh.. until I clicked the link.


----------



## idbtao (Mar 6, 2015)

I've been irked about this question: but you adherents of aestrivex socion genius, could you explain to me exactly what make you think so? Because I don't see it.??

_______________
GUL


----------



## idbtao (Mar 6, 2015)

idbtao said:


> I've been irked about this question: but you adherents of aestrivex socion genius, could you explain to me exactly what make you think so? Because I don't see it.??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## violashropshire (Sep 19, 2015)

work ship is god!


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Even after researching socionics I am not fan of it. It seems wishy washy and is not that clear. It is a massive waffle.


----------

